# Ohio nursing home fire



## cda (Mar 6, 2012)

80 bed facility

http://m.starbeacon.com/starbeacon/db_292083/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=dbRLabUm

http://www.ourparents.com/ohio/ashtabula/park_haven_home


----------



## Doorman (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow.

_"Hey Jim, let's go! We're cookin' over at Grampa's room tonite... "_


----------



## brudgers (Mar 6, 2012)

No wonder Grandpa has been a little cranky.


----------



## Frank (Mar 6, 2012)

Sprinklers worked--Injuries were confined to the "visitors" intimate with the source of ignition.


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2012)

Frank

I was wondering if it was sprinkled, missing where it says that

Or did you hear it somewhere else


----------



## Frank (Mar 6, 2012)

go to the link below and click full story


----------



## Doorman (Mar 6, 2012)

How was this operation carried on without attracting the attention of an attendant?  Another resident, an orderly or nurse, housekeeping, food services...

And how long had it been going on?  This is past scary, this is alarming.


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like something that might happen here, seeing as how are county is the meth capital of the world and all that. They say we have more meth labs than Florida, Texas, and California combined.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 6, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> How was this operation carried on without attracting the attention of an attendant?  Another resident, an orderly or nurse, housekeeping, food services... And how long had it been going on?  This is past scary, this is alarming.


In Oregon, there is arequired ratio of care givers/residents.  The ratio depends on the level of care given.  The level of care depends on the mental and physical status of the resident.  Unfortunatly, some care facilities tend to scrape the bottom of the barrell when it come to hiring  care givers.  And after normal business hours, the care givers are busy with the residents and it is easy for someone to engage in inappropriate activities.  Bur,I do not understand how the equipment could be set-up in a residents room.

I printed that story out and put it on my girlfriends desk. I will tell you that the chances of that happening in either of the ALFs where she is charge nurse are somewhere between slim and none.

At least the sprinkler system did what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Frank (Mar 7, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> How was this operation carried on without attracting the attention of an attendant?  Another resident, an orderly or nurse, housekeeping, food services... And how long had it been going on?  This is past scary, this is alarming.


Shake and bake method of meth production does not take alot of equipment or time to set up--it is just unstable and sometimes blows up in the operator's face.

http://www.npr.org/2012/02/07/146531937/shake-and-bake-meth-causes-uptick-in-burn-victims

http://alcoholism.about.com/od/meth/a/shake_and_bake.htm

So simple can be set up inside Walmart while shopplifting the ingredients.

http://www.fox23.com/news/local/story/Woman-caught-making-meth-inside-S-Tulsa-Walmart/Rgu31vt1m0me-p0WwKsN_w.cspx


----------



## FM William Burns (Mar 7, 2012)

> Shake and bake method of meth production does not take alot of equipment or time to set up


It could even be in the vehicle stopped in front of you at the traffic light.  I dis-like the stuff, users and investigations I have to do in the houses, hotels, vehicles, restaurant bathrooms and neighbors sheds.....darn.......... tweakers


----------



## Frank (Mar 7, 2012)

Lets see

Making powerful stimulants illegal leads to the use of homemade meth--

Impurities in homemade meth cause a bunch of health issues--in addition to the adverse health effects cause by excessive stimulant use.

Making homemade meth causes a bunch of burn injuries and deaths and property damage.

Having Meth illegal leads to disrespect for the law and increasingly violent police raids with deaths and injuries to suspects, innocent people at the wrong address when mistakes are made, and among the raiding police officers.

Splain to me how is making stimulants illegal is improving public health and safety?


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

Doorman said:
			
		

> How was this operation carried on without attracting the attention of an attendant?  Another resident, an orderly or nurse, housekeeping, food services...


  Obviously, all the employees weren't up to speed.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

fireguy said:
			
		

> In Oregon, there is arequired ratio of care givers/residents.  The ratio depends on the level of care given.  The level of care depends on the mental and physical status of the resident.  Unfortunatly, some care facilities tend to scrape the bottom of the barrell when it come to hiring  care givers.  And after normal business hours, the care givers are busy with the residents and it is easy for someone to engage in inappropriate activities.  Bur,I do not understand how the equipment could be set-up in a residents room.    I printed that story out and put it on my girlfriends desk. I will tell you that the chances of that happening in either of the ALFs where she is charge nurse are somewhere between slim and none.  At least the sprinkler system did what it is supposed to do.


  Nursing homes are regulated in every state because of Medicare and Medicaid requirements - either to state standards or Joint Commission.  The economic reality is that jobs wiping old people's butts, will never pay enough to attract college grads.

  As for your girlfriend, ALF's often operate under an entirely different business models and are not necessarily health care facilities, nor subject to the same regulations.

  They can charge residents a premium for butt wiping.


----------



## Alias (Mar 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> Obviously, all the employees weren't up to speed.


*groan*

very punny, brudgers...........


----------



## brudgers (Mar 7, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> *groan*    very punny, brudgers...........


  There's a method to my madness.


----------



## KZQuixote (Mar 7, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> There's a method to my madness.


Of that, I've no Doubt!

FogHorn


----------



## gbhammer (Mar 8, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> There's a method to my madness.


“'But I don’t want to go among mad people,' Alice remarked.

'Oh, you can’t help that,' said the Cat. 'We’re all mad here. I’m mad. You’re mad.'

'How do you know I’m mad?' said Alice.

'You must be,” said the Cat. 'or you wouldn’t have come here.'”

  Lewis Carroll quotes


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 8, 2012)

> The economic reality is that jobs wiping old people's butts, will never pay enough to attract college grads.


But that is about all some liberal art graduates are qualified to do after graduation.


----------

